# What the hell is wrong with The Great Khali's lower legs? (pic)



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

It has to do with his height, I know that. Lol

There was this guy at my school who was like >6'9 and his legs were the same.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Maybe he has some sort of genetic disorder that causes this to happen.

If not, then my other guess is that he skips leg day at the gym.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Giant Gonzalez was confined to a wheelchair for the rest of his days, I think that unfortunate reality sadly awaits Khali too.


----------



## Regnes (Feb 23, 2010)

He has Acromegaly, so basically he's not just simply a big man, he has a rare disease, and it's often not pretty. It's actually very very likely he's going to die before he's 50.

People who don't get why he walks so slow and stiff, look at that picture. Look at how massive his upper body is, and look at those scrawny legs that have to support all that weight constantly. That's brutally uncomfortable.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

:shrug Ask Khali...
He'll probably tell you he was just born that way 









Now, 
leave Khali alone!!! 

TBF though, that is from his knee down. 
His knees are way higher than a regular guys knees for obvious reasons but my point is, most guys have skinny legs from the knee down (even if they have monster quads).


----------



## 11Shareef (May 9, 2007)

Just the fact that giantism can actually be a pretty debilitating illness. Most giants die young. There's a difference from Undertaker and Khali. Khali isn't naturally tall. Most times it's a tumor in the pituitary gland. Undertaker and most NBA players are just naturally tall though. You can tell by certain signs. For example, look at Big Show, Andre and Khali's foreheads and chins. You'll notice trademark signs of the illness. Undertaker doesn't have those symptoms.


----------



## Mqwar (Jun 16, 2012)

Wow, no wonder he can't run.


----------



## Naked Mideon (Jul 10, 2014)

This is disturbing.


----------



## TChalla80 (Jun 25, 2014)

They exist.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Man that's just scary to look at.

I find taller people have a harder time putting mass on their legs because they're just longer. In Khali's case, they're REALLY long.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

he looking like frankenstein in the face.


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)




----------



## GGGGGGGG_G_UNIT (Jul 28, 2014)

Regnes said:


> He has Acromegaly, so basically he's not just simply a big man, he has a rare disease, and it's often not pretty. It's actually very very likely he's going to die before he's 50.
> 
> People who don't get why he walks so slow and stiff, look at that picture. Look at how massive his upper body is, and look at those scrawny legs that have to support all that weight constantly. That's brutally uncomfortable.


He had brain surgery back in 2012 aswell, that's why I never complain about his matches he needs the money wwe are giving him and having a work visa in the us would help him with his medical treatment I imagine, 

So yeah I can't being myself to mock the dude his suffering from a serious medical condition and despite that he entertains people and brings them joy so I respect him a lot


----------



## kanetherockatitude (Jul 20, 2014)

ya he entertains ppl n brings them joy.. hes such a good fella. like hes doin that shit for free ahaha n not gettin milions of dollars for it. trust me u would be a good entertaining guy too if u were getting paid that knda $.... he could give a f less bout the fans if he wasnt making all that doe. thats the only reason hes doin it..get real man.. if ur gonna respect some ppl for those reasons, find someone else.. these fckrs wouldnt even walk down a ramp if they werent gettin a 5 figure pay ATLEAST


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

GGGGGGGG_G_UNIT said:


> He had brain surgery back in 2012 aswell, that's why I never complain about his matches he needs the money wwe are giving him and having a work visa in the us would help him with his medical treatment I imagine,
> 
> So yeah I can't being myself to mock the dude his suffering from a serious medical condition and despite that he entertains people and brings them joy so I respect him a lot


Good point. Always knew he has had medical issues, truly a shame. He's an awesome guy, respect him tons. Hope things work out for him.


----------



## Selfdestructo (Apr 30, 2014)

Even without the picture we knew there was seriously something wrong with that guy's legs. They always avoid filming his lower body and even just walking to the ring seems like a lot of effort for him. I've always assumed the reason they kept his legs in those sweatpants was to hide that he had a horrible scar/injury/birth defect related to his height. Turns out I was right.


----------



## Biblet2014 (Jul 11, 2014)

It is because he skipped leg day.... Never skip leg day.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Looks sad, definitely some atrophy going on there due to his condition.


----------



## M-Diggedy (Jun 16, 2013)

GGGGGGGG_G_UNIT said:


> He had brain surgery back in 2012 aswell, that's why I never complain about his matches he needs the money wwe are giving him and having a work visa in the us would help him with his medical treatment I imagine,
> 
> So yeah I can't being myself to mock the dude his suffering from a serious medical condition and despite that he entertains people and brings them joy so I respect him a lot


He allegedly has a salary of nigh on a million bucks and a reported net worth of $15m. I'm all for people making a living, but he is robbing an extortionate wage from the WWE.


----------



## Barack Lesnar (Aug 15, 2014)

It's pretty clear that The Great Khali suffers from Acromegaly, the height and the almost "caveman" head shape give that away. Acromegaly carries with it many MANY different complications, one of those being physical deformities that can manifest in many ways in addition to the abnormal facial structure, giant stature and other symptoms common in gigantism.

So it seems with Khali one of those additions is abnormal growth in the various parts of his leg resulting in the big bone, small muscle combination that is depicted in the original post's image.


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

M-Diggedy said:


> He allegedly has a salary of nigh on a million bucks and a reported net worth of $15m. I'm all for people making a living, but he is robbing an extortionate wage from the WWE.


This is true. How dare he walk into WWE Headquarters, demand a job and then proceed to write up his contract? Fuck this guy.


----------



## M-Diggedy (Jun 16, 2013)

Lou_Skunt said:


> This is true. How dare he walk into WWE Headquarters, demand a job and then proceed to write up his contract? Fuck this guy.


You mean barely walk in, right? This isn't particularly against him, no idiot on the planet would turn down the deal he has. I just cannot comprehend the whole situation.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

His movements always scares me as it seems if he tries to walk faster than normal, let alone run, he'll end up having a Sid Vicious/Paul George type of injury.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Poor guy. He hasn't been able to walk at least sorta normal was back in 2008.
He is destined for a wheelchair, he needs to give up Wrestling now to try and minimise damage.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

He really needs to be released. Theres nothing
about that wwe needs. HES FOR SHIT!!!

I hope he seriously injures himself so we dont have to see him anymore.


----------



## flugrugger (Feb 5, 2014)

get him out of the ring


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Just looking at that picture hurts and I don't mean in a "I hate Khali" way but in a sympathetic way. Must be painful for him to walk.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

watts63 said:


> His movements always scares me as it seems if he tries to walk faster than normal, let alone run, he'll end up having a Sid Vicious/Paul George type of injury.


Or Kevin Ware :jaydamn


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Looks like his legs are going to snap like a twig. Ugh. I hope he retires healthy.


----------



## The Beast Incarnate (Feb 23, 2014)

The Regent Alien. said:


> I hope he seriously injures himself so we dont have to see him anymore.


Seriously?

While you might not be a fan, *hoping* someone to seriously injure themselves is not cool man... not cool at all :cuss:


----------



## Black Widow (Jul 3, 2014)

Oh God.


----------



## Damage Case (Sep 21, 2006)

Lower legs? As oppose to his upper legs?


----------



## Zonda_X12 (Mar 20, 2012)

Naked Mideon said:


> This is disturbing.


But your avatar is totally orthodox, right?


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro (Jun 25, 2014)

They should hire Bully Ray to work with him on it


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

He's a disease giant that's why.. if you look at a guy like Shaq he is naturally a giant so his entire body is proportioned correctly which allows him to be agile. He's prolly the most well proportioned giant out there.. even if his dieting is bad!


----------



## wacka (Nov 12, 2006)

I am probably one of the few people who liked Khali when he debuted and dominated Undertaker like no one ever did, although I didn't enjoy much of his stuff after that , its still disturbing to see his legs condition, not sure how it can support his body weight, hope he manage to get some treatment or something done


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

M-Diggedy said:


> He allegedly has a salary of nigh on a million bucks and a reported net worth of $15m. I'm all for people making a living, but he is robbing an extortionate wage from the WWE.


Why do you care? It's not your money. If WWE want to pay him that much to take care of him, let them. You'tr acting as if Khali is at fault for drawing up his contract.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Just Walking would be fucking painfull for him.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

he should retire now


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

The Regent Alien. said:


> He really needs to be released. Theres nothing
> about that wwe needs. HES FOR SHIT!!!
> 
> I hope he seriously injures himself so we dont have to see him anymore.


This kind of shit is exactly why people think wrestling fans are stupid. :clap


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

Shit. Now we know why he walks the way he does. :|

I feel sorry for him. Forget him bring un-entertaining, it's good that he's not in the ring so that there isn't another Anderson Silva type leg break happening.


----------



## Sasquatch Sausages (Apr 22, 2014)

I'd imagine it's to do with his height. That looks unpleasant. Like a lot of giants, they look pretty deformed all-round.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

It looks almost photoshopped like Khali's upper body was glued on someone else's legs. Plus the way the legs bend inwards seems as if they could break any moment with a significant impact to them. Personally I think his in ring career was over a long time ago. Time to find another way to maximize his worth to the company. Unfortunately he came along in the wrong era. If he was around in Andre's time he could have been another big man/giant attraction. Hard to do that today when it seems like the average height for a sports entertainer in the WWE is like 6'4".


----------



## Carver Crisis (Aug 22, 2014)

Do you guys think The Great Khali has had sex? Serious question. I just can't picture it.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Carver Crisis said:


> Do you guys think The Great Khali has had sex? Serious question. I just can't picture it.


Really? Well to take your question seriously I'm going to say yes due to the fact he's a married man and he's probably had some women in his life that got with him out of sheer morbid curiosity to see if his tallywacker was proportionate to his body.


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

Hysteria said:


> Really? Well to take your question seriously I'm going to say yes due to the fact he's a married man and he's probably had some women in his life that got with him out of sheer morbid curiosity to see if his tallywacker was proportionate to his body.


He could probably punch holes into walls with his tallywacker


----------



## WalkingInMemphis (Jul 7, 2014)

Yeah, I could tell by the way that he walks that and his facial structure he has Acromegaly. I saw on Wikipedia that Big Show has it, but had a surgery in the 90's that halted the progression of it.

It's just uncomfortable to see this guy maneuver. Nothing against him personally, but sheesh, I almost don't wanna watch. fpalm


----------



## OZZY (Jan 31, 2014)

$100 says he can still squat more than Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

The Regent Alien. said:


> He really needs to be released. Theres nothing
> about that wwe needs. HES FOR SHIT!!!
> 
> I hope he seriously injures himself so we dont have to see him anymore.


You hope he seriously injures himself just because he might take a few minutes of your time up when watching tv? You sound like a lovely person.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Don't know why people complain bout him, he only shows ups maximun 6 times a year on TV; and most of the time his appearances do not last more than 3 minutes.

He had an big contract? who cares, kudos for him, that happens when you have good lawyers. WWE exploits its workers anyway.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Im sorry about what i posted on khali in-that-post.
I was in a really fowel mood that day. And i said somethings i didnt mean.

We have all made posts/and have said things here that we ultimately regret.
Ill tempered moods and internet posting are not a good mix.
Again im really sorry for that post.

And it wont happen again.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

His legs weren't always that small. Probably the age and injuries have piled up on him, leaving him barely able to walk.


----------



## Bernas24 (Jun 19, 2014)

M-Diggedy said:


> He allegedly has a salary of nigh on a million bucks and a reported net worth of $15m. I'm all for people making a living, but he is robbing an extortionate wage from the WWE.


AHAHAHAH no. The top guy (usually world champion) makes about a million A YEAR, and he's nowhere near that.


----------



## Mr W (Dec 31, 2007)

The Regent Alien. said:


> Im sorry about what i posted on khali in-that-post.
> I was in a really fowel mood that day. And i said somethings i didnt mean.
> 
> We have all made posts/and have said things here that we ultimately regret.
> ...


you're a sack of shit dont try to save face now we seen what type of person you are you pos


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

I was genuine in my apology. I do feel terrible about my post.
Everybody says and does things they really regret. In and out of internet.
And i was man enough to own up to this mistake.

Dont tell me youve been 100% nice and have never said a single thing wrong
about anyone. And are totally infallible. Because your not.

We all say and do shitty things that come back and bite us on the ass.
And the key is to own up to them like a decent person. 
We all have asshole moments.

And that was mine. And im sorry i said/posted it.


----------



## CMP44BB (Mar 31, 2014)

The Regent Alien. said:


> I was genuine in my apology. I do feel terrible about my post.
> Everybody says and does things they really regret. In and out of internet.
> And i was man enough to own up to this mistake.
> 
> ...


I got nothing against your apology but this is the internet and it's pretty much impossible to apologize on the internet.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Because through text its hard to show/convey true emotion.


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

Probably the first Great Khali thread I have seen on here that is not a troll thread, and will likely not be closed. Congratulations OP on doing what I did not think was possible on here. 

In all honesty, I do feel bad for the guy. Despite being a WWE superstar, it does not look like it is fun to be him. He is probably miserable in some aspects, and probably why he stays around in the WWE for so long, because maybe it is the one thing he has that makes him feel good, despite him really needing to retire.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

It's an upper body business.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

The Regent Alien. said:


> I was genuine in my apology. I do feel terrible about my post.
> Everybody says and does things they really regret. In and out of internet.
> And i was man enough to own up to this mistake.
> 
> ...


 You expect me to believe that load of crap? unk2

You said a heartless thing, you were arguably more animal than man,.... apology not accepted. What you said was disgraceful. You are not sorry, you just don't wanna seem like a douche to everyone.


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

Newsflash - he has a disability.


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

QWERTYOP said:


> Newsflash - he has a disability.


So does this dog.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

I see that guy bullying Khali hasn't said anything in a while. I guess he ain't happy about everyone seeing through his apology. 





Lou_Skunt said:


> So does this dog.


Now I'm bummed out because in thinking of disabled dogs, :side:


----------



## 3ddie93 (Aug 16, 2013)

I think they should just stop him wrestling at all and if they still want him with the company have him do promotional work in India or do Indian commentary. I don't know how he manages to pass the physical tests to still wrestle like that.


----------



## New World Order. (Feb 25, 2014)

Carver Crisis said:


> Do you guys think The Great Khali has had sex? Serious question. I just can't picture it.





Hysteria said:


> Really? Well to take your question seriously I'm going to say yes due to the fact he's a married man and he's probably had some women in his life that got with him out of sheer morbid curiosity to see if his tallywacker was proportionate to his body.





evilshade said:


> He could probably punch holes into walls with his tallywacker


Hahahahahhaa

I remember when i first saw Khali and was amazed, I wish only the best for the guy.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

We are ALL douches from time-to-time. We have ALL said/done bad shit in our lives.
So that being said you are no different than me. No different nor better.

None of us are exactly angelic. My apology was real. Weather you accept it or not.
And you have khali listed as a guy you hate in your sig.

Last time i checked HATE is pretty damn heartless term.


----------

